# Your opinion on the Foreign Policy Debate...



## Jamie EV (Oct 3, 2012)

PhantomPholly said:


> What a sad and twisted view of people you have. I have been an employer, and I can tell you that the two things I hated doing most were firing people and trying to replace people we lost. I WANTED people to succeed, and would even try to find other things for them to do than what I hired them for if I could find something they could be useful at. Two wonderful black ladies I inherited at one work site had been pushed into roles they simply weren't prepared for, and my boss was about to fire them when I came on. I re-oriented them to different tasks, they were then both happy and successful and kept in touch with me for years afterwards.
> 
> If you think of owners and bosses as "douchbags" then that attitude will eventually show through - and a boss has not only a right but a duty to get rid of folks with bad attitudes that poison the work environment.



Well I have had great bosses and not so great bosses and I have ab solutely nothing
Against bosses but when you have a guy who has made his fortune not by building a business from the ground up but rather inheriting it from the top and letting the bad news roll downhill, guess what...that guy/girl is a douchebag.


----------

